# Name some scary games.........



## rhitwick (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
Recommend me some scary games to me.
Las time I got scared playing a game was "Undying"................

Anything u know like it or matches the meaning of the word "Scary"..........


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 29, 2008)

Any one who recommends Doom 3 gets banned for a week!


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

stay alive


----------



## xbonez (May 29, 2008)

F.E.A.R. - its the last word in horror games


----------



## saqib_khan (May 29, 2008)

Hey, u all forgot abt Resident Evil.

When  i played this game i was so scared that i directly pressed Alt+F4, in running game. This is very old game, i don't know if 2 or 3 is out or not.

Therefore i never watch horror movies or play these type of games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

Silent Hill 2,One of the best!
STALKER Shadow Of Chernobyl
Resident Evil 4
Land Of The dead
Vampire The Masquerade-Bloodlines
Silent Hill 4:The Room(not very good)
F.E.A.R
Play these an then ask for more!


----------



## bkpeerless (May 29, 2008)

Condemmned 
Manhunt
Half life 2 has got few horor scenes


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Any one who recommends Doom 3 gets banned for a week!


I will.Because it did scare me genuinely.There HAPPY!


----------



## koolbluez (May 29, 2008)

Actually...... i was afraid only of falling in that MaxPayne _*pipes walk*_ stage


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Prey is what I'd recommend. Not horror, more like gross. You see people being killed in so many ways... like this guy who gets sharp rods pounded into their chests, then squished into kababs... thrown in fire pits... then they are used as food for the aliens... or they are mutated into enemies... all monsters are body parts of animals and humans fused together... the first time i played it it was gross, second was better.


----------



## newneo (May 29, 2008)

I would say Biohazard also known as Resident Evil 4. Man Its so scary I wasn't able to sleep at night after playing it. And as for F.E.A.R I get dizzy each and every time I play it. Both of these are xtreme I say.


----------



## codename_romeo (May 29, 2008)

Jericho


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

Silent Hill series (Silent Hill 2 is teh best)
Fatal Frame 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R (whole game is a experience)
Condemned (melee psychopaths horror)
Nosferatu (old one but scary as hell)
F.E.A.R (not horror but creepy)
The Suffering (urban psychological horror)


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

F.E.A.R

Paxton Fettel gorging on flesh..the girl in the red dress suddenly appearing.

The jarring music..it gets to your nerves.play it at night..with headphones..and music on max...!!!!


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

asigh said:


> Paxton Fettel gorging on flesh..the girl in the red dress suddenly appearing.


thats nothing comared to...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (May 30, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Actually...... i was afraid only of falling in that MaxPayne _*pipes walk*_ stage


 
hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ancientrites (May 30, 2008)

i always recommend Silent hill 2,doom3,Alone in the dark 4


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

But to understand Silent Hill 2, one must be mature enough. No wonder Resident Evil is much popular among teens and kids.

I wish everyone could understand this game


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> But to understand Silent Hill 2, one must be mature enough. No wonder Resident Evil is much popular among teens and kids.
> (



Oye................bachha kise bolta hai................... 

Leave alone kids or teens..................even I've seen some mature people(mature enough to be called mature) get scared playing undying..........

Though I put a condition while playing the game...................
Absolute Dark........
Full Sound...........
Alone in the Room..........
None should disturb him at-least for one hour........


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

lol...its not the fear of darkness that scares me 
That thing was not pointed towards you. I hope u will understand that.

And i said this in general, the context where the maturity applies is different here.


----------



## max_demon (May 30, 2008)

Nosferatshu


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

Cold Fear and Painkiller too are good scary games


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^Painkiller is similar to Doom
Cold Fear was too shaky on boat, could hav been better



max_demon said:


> Nosferatshu


its Nosferatu and yeah its damn scary, the count dracula and other monsters, each are dealt with different weapons, no single weapon is good for every one


----------



## ajaybc (May 30, 2008)

Indigo prophesy-Not scary actually.But has some supernatural elements and psychological stff and blah blah...
But great game,great story,innovative gameplay,good graphics etc.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^not scary but a must play game, teh best cinematic story telling game


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 1, 2008)

F.E.A.R (makes you remeber "The Grudge")
PoP- Warrior Within (Whenever Dahaka comes)

Also ther's this game on PS2 which I don't remember exactlybut was touted as most Scary game by Gamer TV at that time. It had a lonely girl evading a big retarded ogre like bald guy who thought the girl to be his doll. Girl roamed in a castle trying to evade him getting help at times from her German Shephard dog.

Got the name, its "Haunting Grounds" Anyone Remembers?
BTW a lot of games had their fair share of Scary moments like playing DMC 1 and DMC 2 for the first time made me to go to bathroom countless times(that was 4 years ago), Readying to fight Alma in Ninja Gaiden, Manhunt the Zoo level


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Haunting Ground (the doll thingy is in here)
*www.capcom.com/hauntingground/

Rule of Rose
*www.atlus.com/ruleofrose/

but the grand daddy is Silent Hill 
*boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=horror&thread.id=35708
*www.bloody-disgusting.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5406


----------



## quan chi (Jun 2, 2008)

which ones are for pc.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Silent Hill and Resident Evil


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 2, 2008)

no one said Castle Wolfenstein!!!It made me nervous.Fear nah for me.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jun 2, 2008)

Fear has a errie feelin to it


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

F.e.a.r play with headphns max vol. Great feelin. It wil definitely run a chil thru ur spine. Espg the sound. Man i lovd f.e.a.r.
Silent hil 2 n re4


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 2, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> Condemmned
> Manhunt
> Half life 2 has got few horor scenes



Manhunt*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 2, 2008)

@Rudick
Haunting ground seems impressive... Will try it out!
Long time back,the game "House of The Dead" scared me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2008)

Call of Chtullu: Dark Corners of The Earth.Another game which I left midway but was really interesting & spooky at times.Must admit it was quite a mind job.


----------



## amitash (Jun 2, 2008)

F.E.A.R a great mixture of horror and combat...its one of those games that once u start u want to stop but u cant stop cus its so damn good and $hit scary


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

Play Crysis. U will always be scared abt ur PC blowing up and u dying In horror games, ur virtual character dies but here u urself will be killed. Extreme challenge and its so scary to see that expensive rig blowing.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 4, 2008)

I will NOT recommend Call Of Cthulhu. Its so scary, you may die of heart failure if you are playing at night and at full volume. 
So DONT play Call of Cthulhu.
j/k


----------



## johny rico (Jun 5, 2008)

Half life 2. Ravenholm stage is a little scary 
especially when u run outta ammo..


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

The Club. After playing that i was so scared about this type of flop games still coming out


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bioshock* :I was really suprised by the amount of blood and gore in it.
Lots of blood,lots of gore,violence,half burnt bodies,half rotten dead bodies,and etc...
And shows all these with believability using one of the best graphics in games.
I was wondering y ESRB dint have problems with this game.I mean they like to create controversies like banning manhunt 2 etc.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

nope Biolol i mean Bioshock is not horror. Its an action game. I just played FEAR somewhat. Hey are there any horror games from Electronic Farts?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

^^
Cricket 07


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

ya and play FIFA08. NFS ProStreet.  RUN RUN!! Electronic Farts are destroying gaming. See now u are in a scary game urself


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

Bioshock is not horror... its a psychological thriller. Play it at a dark room, full volume and base, or preferably with headphones, and you'll find yourself inside Rapture. And if you listen to all audio diaries in the game you can understand the full story... i love that game


----------



## gangadhar (Jul 4, 2008)

resident evil 4 (don't play this game on pc..play on console for better gaming experience)

Condemned 

Condemned 2: bloodshot

pain killer series


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

Scary= Call of Cthulhu ..
And Fear, silent hill, etc. .
There is a whole lot horror genre outthere..


----------



## max_demon (Jul 4, 2008)

...'''+++==@$$/\/\~(<.:.>)!{^*..''...*}!!!S!!!A!!!W!!!{*...''..*^}!(<.:.>)~/\/\$$@==+++'''...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 4, 2008)

paranj said:


> Play Crysis. U will always be scared abt ur PC blowing up and u dying In horror games, ur virtual character dies but here u urself will be killed. Extreme challenge and its so scary to see that expensive rig blowing.



+1


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2008)

Resident Evil 4 on PC 
The Most Scary part is to aim you gun with the keyboard 

Mouse-fix patches are available, but dont respond that well, the game is meant to be played with a gamepad.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 4, 2008)

Doubt :: is resident evil even slightly playable with use of any patches or any other support files??
After seeing RS4 on GC,i was xited 2 install it but removed it after playing for 5 min  .no patches were available then.anythin chngd yet??


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2008)

yes, it becomes _slightly_ playable with the mouse fix patch.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats some "horrific" games. I would like to know which of these supports LAN Multiplay? please


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> Doubt :: is resident evil even slightly playable with use of any patches or any other support files??
> After seeing RS4 on GC,i was xited 2 install it but removed it after playing for 5 min  .no patches were available then.anythin chngd yet??


To tell you the truth, I just got myself a gamepad yesterday & installed RE4 just to see if I could manage it on PC again.I now stand convinced that PS2 is the only platform on which this game is more enjoyable.This game on PC is seriously messed up.Even on a gamepad it's very difficult to get used to the camera angles.I had a ball of a time with this game on PS2 & quite frankly this is best of that platform.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^is that notorious Biohazzard ? lolz


----------



## simoncherian (Jul 5, 2008)

call of cthulhu: dark corners of the earth.
scareiest game. period. that lack of hud and also the change in the heartbeats n the craziness. scary as hell.

undying is a pretty scary game too.

havent played F.E.A.R. yet. all my frnds scared to play it though.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^Fear is not scary...yeah kids and teens should beware of



simoncherian said:


> call of cthulhu: dark corners of the earth.
> scareiest game. period. that lack of hud and also the change in the heartbeats n the craziness. scary as hell.
> 
> undying is a pretty scary game too.
> ...


guess u haven't tried silent hill series, every room is a scare deep down your spine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^I have tried Silent Hill III & IV on the PC & quite frankly was not impressed at all.May be I didn't play it that long but it seemed very boring after sometime.Just opening doors & just walking around in weird areas.

Tried Obscure 2 on the PS2 & seems to be in almost the same league as the Silent Hill series.I'd still recommend Call Of Chtullu, Resident Evil IV & Doom III (with all lights off & with good quality headphones if possible).


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Remember Silent Hill series is not an action survival game.

Its an ordinary human survival game, the protagonist is not an elite and react to the surrounding as a normal scared person will. So you felt it slow cuz you were looking for another RE or Doom 3 in this game. This is no head blasting zombie game.

Its the story that sets it apart from all other games, the music that adds stars to it. Its not monster scare its about ones psychological fears. You can see 7 different stories running parallel in Silent Hill 2, just that every other differs in interpretation.

Even how you play and the actions you do affects the ending drastically.

Some one said that the monsters were not actually monsters in the game. The good people were actually the ones. Another theory tells that it was all in mind of the main protagonist (refer Jacobs Ladder). Its deeper than what you thought. I was too mesmerized by the layers in the story. Even after playing the whole game I was searching for answers for incidents that were too obscure for me. Then another play-through linked up the missing bits.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^Exactly my issue.I am more into fast paced survival horror.Rather than slow progressing ones.The only exception I have made is for Call of Chtullu which is the only psyco-horror which I found interesting with it's intriguing storyline.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 10, 2008)

BioShock...not a named horror game but still it is good to make u hold ur breath...great game...really a great game...but concentrate on the story well


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 10, 2008)

i played half n stopped.....can any1 who has completed bioshok tell me what consequences does the suking the adam or healing those little creepy girls have on the game??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ 

There are 3 endings - good, bad, evil. 

good - harvest 0 or 1 girls in entire game
bad - harvest more than 1 but not all
evil - harvest all and use all adam

you can watch all of  them in youtube 

bad and evil are almost same except the ending of the ending (  ) and good ending is quite sweet


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i played half n stopped.....can any1 who has completed bioshok tell me what consequences does the suking the adam or healing those little creepy girls have on the game??



I've finished Bioshock...........its a gr8 game...........
The adams are used for Gene upgrade which in turns help u get new powers........
And saving the little sisters and not saving them makes the story diff. I've saved all of them..........and in later part of the game they helped me find way to rayan and his frnd.......


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!! gonna go bak to coll in 1 week n play this game again...n complete it this time......ty


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 10, 2008)

Finished Bioshock today...really its a treat to the gamers...it has great elements of RPG...just play the game fully and u ll have just one word out "WOWWWW"....it is unique piece of art..awsome game..
and know wat Bioshock 2 is officially announced..but when u see the happy ending u ll get to know that we see oldage and all the Little(now grown up) sisters holding hand

The best part is u unknowingly decide how the game ends...happy, bad or evil...


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> The best part is u unknowingly decide how the game ends...happy, bad or evil...


Yeah until you havent crunched the whole net for reviews and before release updates


----------



## skippednote (Jul 14, 2008)

play PREY and die with FEAR


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 20, 2008)

Play Call Of Cthulhu awesome horror game


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> play PREY and die with FEAR


prey is an adventure FPS not a scary one...lolz
Though a must play game for everyone


----------



## chesss (Jul 21, 2008)

System Shock 2 - 
bioshock is called the 'spiritual' successor of SS2



> When I first played the SS2 demo, I was so incredibly scared by the hybrids, especially those creepy voices. I was actually scared. I'm 29. I'm never scared. I can get a bit tense when watching a supposedly scary movie, but that's usually just due to "scary music" and sudden noises. When I played SS2, I was really really scared for the first time since I don't know when.


WAlkthrough (SPOILER WARNING!!!)
NOw this was exactly my reaction! I was really scred playing ss2.
The scary thing abt SS2 is that ammo is very limited, add respawning enemies and it gets on your nerves 

YOu can find it on abandonware sites..


----------

